# Comprido ou longo com o tempo e hora



## languagemaster

quero saber o que é melhor....
 depois de 3 longos meses ou depois de tres compridos meses.

Quero saber se se pode usar comprido para com un tempo
 Obrigado.


----------



## MOC

Usar longos é extremamente mais usual pelo menos por aqui, no entanto isso não quer dizer que nunca tenha ouvido comprido, por exemplo em "foi um dia comprido". No entanto mesmo neste caso é mais comum ouvir "foi um dia longo".


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Languagemaster, 

O mais comum é: depois de 3 longos meses...
Dizemos, por exemplo: foi um dia comprido ontem. Encontra-se também hora comprida como força de expressão dum tempo que parece não passar. Vai depender muito do tipo de contexto em que se pretende usar a expressão.


----------



## languagemaster

Entao, é melhor dizer hoje é um dia comprido ou longo...
?


----------



## souquemsabess

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo Languagemaster,
> 
> O mais comum é: depois de 3 longos meses...
> Dizemos, por exemplo: foi um dia comprido ontem. Encontra-se também hora comprida como força de expressão dum tempo que parece não passar. Vai depender muito do tipo de contexto em que se pretende usar a expressão.


 

Digamos que o termo "longo" é temporal... o termo "comprido" é mais métrico


----------



## Vanda

Não para nós. Gostamos de enfeitar um pouco e ampliar as expressões:
*



Hora comprida 

Desde domingo, quando voltamos ao horário convencional, parece que o tempo não tá passando. Desde ontem tô com a sensação que é sexta-feira. ...QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


> Este aqui é até de Portugal:
> _O sol apareceu. Mais um dia. Um dia comprido, que para mim só acabou à meia noite. Um dia cumprido, em que andamos de autocarro, metro, comboio, avião, táxi e carro._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um entardecer de *dia* *comprido*, *dia* inteiro... misturado ao calor tradicional do inverno. O ar... um passo voa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda temos este dito popular:
> *Dia* *comprido* é o que se passa sem comer.
> 
> Mais:
> _Eu escolhia um *dia* por ano para celebrar a Felicidade. Mas teria de ser um *dia* *comprido*, porque há várias formas de celebrar a Felicidade.
> _
> E por aí afora.
Click to expand...


----------



## Outsider

Mas falando de meses dificilmente se dirá "comprido" em Portugal.

A ideia básica é que se usa "comprido" para o espaço e "longo" para o tempo. Uma vez por outra, usa-se o termo espacial como metáfora para o termo temporal.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, nós sempre temos meses compridos. E não são somente os meses de janeiro e agosto, são todos os meses. O salário acaba e o mês fica compriiiiido.




> Agosto...ô *mês**comprido*, sô!!Tão *comprido* que eu nem me lembro de ter tido algum acontecimento inesquecível nele....





> Tente ingressar no novo milênio com menos dívidas. Se puder, poupe algum. Janeiro é *mês* *comprido*...


 


> arre que março acabou. puta *mês* *comprido*. e nem vem que não tem em querer me pegar no 1º de abril que eu não vou ...


 


> .: É incrível - finalmente novembro vai acabar. Que *mês* *comprido*. Argh


 
Este português também acha janeiro um mês comprido. Lá em baixo da página, sob o título: Ano Novo Feliz!?


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, e perante isso devo reconsiderar as minhas palavras. Vou-me só arriscar a dizer que usar "longo" com intervalos de tempo corresponde normalmente a um registo mais elevado que "comprido". Concordam?...


----------



## Tomby

Boa pergunta!  Excelentes respostas! 
Eu sempre tive dúvidas sobre o emprego de "longo" e "comprido". Vocês ajudaram-me muito com as respostas. 
Lembro-me de frases, tais como "nosso amigo de longa data" (muito repetida nos programas da rádio), "camisa de mangas compridas", "medidas de comprimento", etc., mas não sabia a relação de "longo" com temporalidade e "comprido" com longitude. 
Obrigado!


----------



## souquemsabess

Tombatossals said:


> Boa pergunta!  Excelentes respostas!
> Eu sempre tive dúvidas sobre o emprego de "longo" e "comprido". Vocês ajudaram-me muito com as respostas.
> Lembro-me de frases, tais como "nosso amigo de longa data" (muito repetida nos programas da rádio), "camisa de mangas compridas", "medidas de comprimento", etc., mas não sabia a relação de "longo" com temporalidade e "comprido" com longitude.
> Obrigado!


 
Ah, esta língua portuguesa!!! 

- "percorri uma longa distância até chegar ao destino pretendido"


E esta, hein?


----------



## Outsider

Pois, normalmente não se diz "distância comprida"... 
Desisto!


----------



## Vanda

Então, SQS, aí está a riqueza da nossa língua! Adoro a possibilidade que ela nos dá de usar as palavras do jeito que quisermos; inventando novas expressões, invertendo significados, colorindo as expressões já existentes e estendendo-as para caber em novos contextos... Não é rica?!


----------



## souquemsabess

Pois é por esta e poir muitas outras razões que acho a língua portuguesa muito, mas muito rica! Uma língua que tem mais excepções à regra do que a própria regra em si, só pode ser uma língua riquíssima!


Um bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Tomby

souquemsabess said:


> Ah, esta língua portuguesa!!!
> 
> - "percorri uma longa distância até chegar ao destino pretendido"
> 
> E esta, hein?



Hoje vou a jantar uma "omeleta com aspirinas" porque como medicamento antiplaquetário, reduz o risco de pré-eclampsia, segundo um estudo efectuado por especialistas do Reino Unido e da Austrália. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Ivaldo

Outsider said:


> Pois, normalmente não se diz "distância comprida"...
> Desisto!


 
Não desista Outsider, realmente dizer "distância comprida" em português seria uma insensatez, podemos sim dizer "uma longa distância" ou uma "comprida estrada" creio que também "uma estrada longa" não soaria mal.
 
paz y luz 

"eu não tiro sombra de buracos" João de Guimaraens Rosa - 
                                           em Grandes Sertões, Veredas


----------



## uchi.m

Talvez eu esteja falando besteira, mas eu acho que se usa _comprido _quando você vê ou percebe o ponto inicial e o ponto final de algo (em Matemática é análogo a observar um segmento de reta), enquanto que _longo _é para quando você só consegue compreender ou o início, ou o fim de um intervalo (análogo a realizar uma semi-reta).

Exemplos:

Este mês está comprido --> percebo, tenho a cognição de todos os momentos desde o início até o momento atual deste mês

Este mês foi longo --> percebo que o mês teve uma certa duração, mas isso não implica dizer que percebi todos os momentos instantâneos do mês

Esta calça é comprida --> percebo o ponto inicial e o ponto final da calça e vejo que a distância não é pequena

Esta saia é longa --> percebo o ponto inicial e não o final, ou vice-versa, que me dá a idéia de algo bastante extenso

Esta saia é comprida --> dá a idéia de ser menos longilínea do que uma saia longa, pois percebo ambos, os pontos inicial e final da saia

Um amigo de longa data --> a data está tão distante do agora que não percebo mais o seu marco

Um amigo de comprida data --> datas não têm comprimento, ou melhor, pontos inicial e final


----------



## Naticruz

Pessoalmente também conecto a palavra *longo* a algo que para mim foi difícil de passar: que nunca mais lhe via o fim.


Assim, *um dia longo* é um dia que foi difícil para mim; *um dia comprido é **aquele que me rendeu bastante em que fiz muitas coisas, sem sacrifício.*

*Uma estrada longa, para mim (e isto não tem nada a ver com a minha opinião, mas sim com o meu sentir) *é aquela cuja caminhada me vai ser difícil, por qualquer razão. Normalmente, referindo-me a ela depois de a ter percorrido, também a posso rotular, com um suspiro de alivio, de *interminável*.

O que pretendo dizer é que o emprego destas duas palavras, em certas circunstâncias, pode ser meramente subjectivo.

Concordo com tudo quanto foi dito pelos companheiros do foro, sendo minha intenção apenas destacar também a subjectividade da palavra *longo.*


*Cumprimentos*

Só agora li o post de Uchi.m e tenho sobre ele algumas reservas


----------

